# ********** ten 80's arcade classics.what's yours?.



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

********** ten 80's arcade games.which were your faves?.mine were-10.Pacman.9.Pacland.8.Ghouls and ghosts.7.Golden axe.6-Defender 5-Space invaders.4-Galaxian.3-R-type.2-Phoenix.1-Scramble.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The only thing I can really remember playing in the 80's was one of those 3 in 1 jobbies with squash, tennis and football on. You know the ones where you just turned a little wheel thing to make it go up and down!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Double Dragon, Yei Ar Kung-Fu, Hypers ports, Gauntlet, Defender, Golden Axe all got loads of my pocket money


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Star wars - Decathlon - Scramble


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Double dragon!!! I remember that. That and paper boy?


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't think of a top ten right now but double dragon is up there, and California games, I was addicted to the surfing, paperboy on my Amstrad was great too, great times!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Defender was awesome back in the day, also enjoyed Asteroids quite a bit too...


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Shinobi,golden axe,r-type,wonderboy,pole position,outrun , final fight

Spent many hours in arcades playing these


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Daley Thompson's Decathlon, that was it, the smashing the two buttons the bits to sprint fast was the best bit!!! Oh they were the days!!


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Strider
Midnight Resistence
Bubble Bobble
Double Dragon
Track & Field
Street Fighter 2
.......................
Would Love MAME on my xbox 360!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Track,n,field was released in 1983 if thats what you remember?
I had a double ruler spoon attachment for this to get the contactors to work at max touchrate for the highest scores. I think i must have spent over 500 hours playing this game.






Dig Dug and QBert were big for me aswell.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

In no order 

1 - Phoenix
2 - Defender 
3 - Outrun 
4 - Iridium 
5 - Bubble Bobble 
6 - Track and Field 
7 - Gorf
8 - Scramble 
9 - Pacman 
10 - Galaxian


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure about 10 but mine were kung fu master, yie ar kung fu, golden axe, gauntlet, outrun.


----------



## GabrielKnight (Oct 29, 2012)

Outrun :driver:, Paperboy, Track & Field, Sabrewolf, Commando, Lunar Landing and of course PacMan!

I could only afford a Commodore 16 though, so none of those played very well : (


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Would have to have a long think to compile a top ten but Mr Do! would definitely be in there


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi

I only have a list of 2 for each. Arcade and home computer (Spec 48k)

Aracde

1 - 1942
2 - Phoenix

Home

1 - R-type
2 - Turbo Esprit


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

l was more into pinball in the 80's:
Jurassic Park
Twighlight Zone 
Addams Family
Fish Tales were some of the greats that l remember,God knows how much cash l went through and how many hours l wasted on those tables.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

S.w.i.v


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I can't believe no one has said Alex Kidd!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No particular order - in the arcade....Scramble, Gorf, Defender, Space Invaders, Tron, Phoenix, Galaxians, A Kung Foo game i can't remember the name and Dragon's Lair (although Dragon's Lair became more of a game of remembering a sequence of moves to load up the next disc...)

On the BBC Micro 32k, pretty much most of the above (or their Acornsoft equivalent such as Planetiod, Pole Position etc), Attack on Alpha Centauri, Mr Dig and of course Elite.

For the old BBC Micro Elite fans........ THERE IS A GOD!!!!! http://elite.frontier.co.uk/


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

stangalang said:


> The only thing I can really remember playing in the 80's was one of those 3 in 1 jobbies with squash, tennis and football on. You know the ones where you just turned a little wheel thing to make it go up and down!


This was a Grandstand Machine - I had one exactly as you describe.

As well as this fave games were -

Paperboy
Way Of The Exploding Fist
Harrier Strike
Oh Mummy
Return Of The Jedi (loved the bit going through the woods on the flying bikes)
Treasure Island
Barbarian
Fruit machine
Golden Axe
Double Dragon

Most of the others I really remember well are creeping into the 90's

I broke so many joysticks - :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

On the Arcade Machines I loved Pheonix and Moon Cresta, on the Computer it was Beach Head, Bruce Lee, Kenedy Approach and Ye Ar Kung Fu.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Elite, 

And its gonna make a comeback soon


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> On the Arcade Machines I loved Pheonix and Moon Cresta, on the Computer it was Beach Head, Bruce Lee, Kenedy Approach and Ye Ar Kung Fu.


Well remembered Shinyvec.Moon Cresta was a top game:wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiny said:


> No particular order - in the arcade....Scramble, Gorf, Defender, Space Invaders, Tron, Phoenix, Galaxians, A Kung Foo game i can't remember the name and Dragon's Lair (although Dragon's Lair became more of a game of remembering a sequence of moves to load up the next disc...)
> 
> On the BBC Micro 32k, pretty much most of the above (or their Acornsoft equivalent such as Planetiod, Pole Position etc), Attack on Alpha Centauri, Mr Dig and of course Elite.
> 
> For the old BBC Micro Elite fans........ THERE IS A GOD!!!!! http://elite.frontier.co.uk/


All top games.Dragons Lair takes me back,following the flashing light.I think they brought that out on Laserdisc as well iirc


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

Metal slug 
1942
R type
Ghouls and ghosts 
Star Wars
Streets off rage
Shanobi
Dessert strike
Super ofroader


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

badbox said:


> Metal slug
> 1942
> R type
> Ghouls and ghosts
> ...


Yep,more goodness.especially R.Type.Time Pilot was also a great game for me


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Shinobi
Ghouls and Ghosts
Tron
Donkey Kong
Joust
Dragon's Lair

Not 10 I know but it's all I could think of


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

double dragon , out run , star wars , chase hq , operation wolf , paper boy, wwf westling


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Golden Axe ftw 
Got it when I was wee for my Spectrum, I think I grew roots out of my bum I played it that much.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a 90's child, but I grew up on a amiga commador 600. Playing super frog, common fodder and imo the greatest platformer/adventure game flashback.

Check it out if u can get it on a download for the pc.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Track,n,field was released in 1983 if thats what you remember?
> I had a double ruler spoon attachment for this to get the contactors to work at max touchrate for the highest scores. I think i must have spent over 500 hours playing this game.
> 
> Track and Field Arcade Game Review - Konami Centuri Arcade Game Cabinet - YouTube
> ...


I used to use a plastic egg that toys came in(like kinder now) to rub over the 2 buttons to make them run faster!!

Q Bert definately
Asteroids was a big one
Defender as well.

Still got my PS2 which has an atari compilation disc with quite a lot of named games from various above posts. Might have to get it out now


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I was addicted to Yei Ar Kung-Fu, and played hyper sports for hours, still enjoy pac man now lol just down loaded other week i version which is identical to the original arcade version


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

boyasaka said:


> I was addicted to Yei Ar Kung-Fu, and played hyper sports for hours, still enjoy pac man now lol just down loaded other week i version which is identical to the original arcade version


Yep,you can't beat the original Arcade Space invaders.Even the sound effects are quality


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Shiny said:


> For the old BBC Micro Elite fans........ THERE IS A GOD!!!!! http://elite.frontier.co.uk/


Oh wow - I lost many hours to the original.


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

All these are amazing, can't believe no-one has mentioned Ikari Warriors!  Also Gauntlet was a goody, Road Wars another. Lots and lots to remember! 

EDIT: I thought I was the only person to remember Gorf, looked for it for decades after and no-one, until now, rememebered it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Goju5 said:


> All these are amazing, can't believe no-one has mentioned Ikari Warriors!  Also Gauntlet was a goody, Road Wars another. Lots and lots to remember!
> 
> EDIT: I thought I was the only person to remember Gorf, looked for it for decades after and no-one, until now, rememebered it


Lol,quite a creepy game gorf quality though.There was another one called 'Sinistar' don't know if you remember it,that was weird man!


----------

